

Hack-E-Bot: affordable + open source robots - rbtcs
https://www.crowdsupply.com/hack-e-bot/hack-e-bot-affordable-plus-open-source-robot-for-all

======
howardbeware
The video is good for a laugh (not the first one - couldn't get through that,
but the one farther down in the page). Reminds me of this scene:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGiQOCX9UbM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGiQOCX9UbM)

Ah, Austin Powers.

This is actually a nice little kit, especially the price point. Competitors
all seem to be significantly more expensive (and often more full of features):

* SparkFun RedBot Kit * Parallax Boe-Bot Robot Kit * Pololu 3pi Robot * Sparki * Arduino Robot * Lego Mindstorm

